# acer power supply



## oldbaldi (Jan 5, 2006)

my niece has an older acer aspire desktop which i think has a bad power supply. i can not find one to replaace it. was hoping someone here could help me. it is an older PS with the normal drive conectors and one marked P1 and one marked P2. the funny thin is it has a 3 wire connector on it that also plugs into the mother board. the 3 wires do not come off the PS where all the others do they each go to a seperate spot on the circuit board in the PS. i tried a PS with the P1 and P2 connectors with no luck. it is a tiger power supply does anyone know where i can get one new or used. as always she does not have much money to spend and does not want to put a lot of money it it as she wants to get a new one next year. but need this to run for awhile longer
thank you


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening oldbaldy, I am not familiar with the PSU you mention is this machine an older AT type where the thing needs to be manually turned off?
What exactly was the problem with the PSU, you suggest you "think" the PSU is bad.
Are you relatively certain or what is the problem with it?
Cheers, qldit.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Get the make and model off the power supply decal and try a Google search for that power supply. Even though that specific power supply may not be available you should get some "hits" for replacement units.


----------



## oldbaldi (Jan 5, 2006)

it is a Tiger AI-2200. its in an older Acer Aspire. that has a pentium 2 processor. i do not think it has to b e turned off manually as it does not have that type of switch to it. the switch is a push button that goes to the MB.
it looks like a AT PS but it has the extra 3 wire connector that plus into the MB. I tried a AT PS that i have that i know is good but the computer does not booot up but the power supply comes on and the hard drive powers up. the only way to turn it off is to unplug the PS. when i push the button on the front it does nothing. i am sure the 3 wire connector plays some part in turning it off and on.

i did google the model and what i got was a lot of people with the same problem 4 years ago also with no solution at all.

the hard drive is good as i can boot it up on an older 486 machine. 
thanks


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning oldbaldi, yes, I haven't seen one of those but have heard of them.
Hybrid thing!!
I would suggest moving into a different machine, the cost of a PSU will probably be more than a used, low end, fully operational P3.
Sorry no help.
Cheers, qldit.


----------



## BTS '76 (Dec 8, 2002)

trying going to http://www.acer.com and sending an email question regarding your PC. may help.


----------



## dillee1 (Jul 31, 2008)

"standby connector" pinout:
red - 5V standyby power
black - ground
brown - power on signal

The PSU starts up when "power on signal" is connected to ground, and it shutoff when it is disconnected.

In short the Acer psu is a ATX psu with AT connector (minus the 3.3V supply pairs). ATX psu reconnected accordingly will works fine.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

dillee1, you do realize you are replying to a thread almost two years old don't you.


----------



## dillee1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually, I do.
Google does not have information about this pty pinout. And since this link is one of the top most relevant search result. Posting the info here will still help people with same problem. Maybe oldbaldi still want this info?


----------

